# Buying Irish,best buy



## thedaras (12 Sep 2011)

(not too sure if this is correct forum?)
With all the talk about buying Irish,is there one product you can recommend we buy?
For me ,it is Glenisk organic yogurts..( no connection) just fab yogurts and reasonably priced too.


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Sep 2011)

Flahavans Hi-8 muesli, delicious and very high quality fruits and nuts, bit expensive (€4.09 in tesco yesterday).

Porterhouse bottled beers, Dungarvan Brewery, Galway Hooker, Metalman Brewery and 8 degrees Breweries. All Irish owned unlike Diageo, also their beers have flavours again unlike Diageo beers.

I really like the Aldi Irish Tomato Relish.

Jan's Triple Citrus Marmalade.


----------



## NorfBank (12 Sep 2011)

Agree on the Glenisk - only up the road too.

Paddys O Granola. (http://www.granola.ie/) - no connection though I did meet him at a food fair. Nice fella.

(good idea for a thread by the way thedaras - one 100% Irish product only or we'll be here all day)


----------



## ali (12 Sep 2011)

thedaras said:


> (not too sure if this is correct forum?)
> With all the talk about buying Irish,is there one product you can recommend we buy?
> For me ,it is Glenisk organic yogurts..( no connection) just fab yogurts and reasonably priced too.


 
+ 1 on the Glenisk. Love the yoghurts. My sister's baby can only drink the Goats milk due to allergies and intolerance and it's great for that. And it's organic.


----------



## horusd (12 Sep 2011)

Glenisk is fabulous. I've also been buying Green Isle foods like veg which is tasty and very good value. But I refuse to spend an extra 50 or 60 c on Avonmore milk when I can buy NDC milk (which is Irish) cheaper. 

I suppose we shouldn't be partisan, but I have noticed that M&S label northern foods "Irish" which, of course, they are. But I usually try for a southern equivalent. I must be a partitionist!


----------



## T McGibney (12 Sep 2011)

Connacht Gold low-fat butter
Wexford cheddar
Fivemiletown Cheeses (albeit from north of the border)


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Sep 2011)

Cheese, cheese, cheese!  We have some of the best cheeses in the world here. Products like St. Tola goats cheese, Bellingham Blue, Cashel Blue, Gubeen, Knockdrinna, spoiled we are! Oh and sausages (Superquinn, Rudds, Truly Irish), black puddings, basically we have lots of great quality food produce.


----------



## STEINER (12 Sep 2011)

fresh instore baked brown bread. corned beef silverside in superquinn is nice with a head of cabbage.

I used to get lobsters occasionally and crabs too from fishermen relatives when I was a child.  fishmonger told me recently that any crabs caught now are thrown back into the sea minus one claw, crab regrows it ok, fisherman sells the individual claws.  I havnt eaten the meat from the crab shell/main body in a few years, last few I got were cooked ones from LIDL a few years ago.  Crab claws are nice but the crab meat from the shell is lovely but as per the fishmonger, noone wants it anymore.


----------



## thedaras (12 Sep 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Porterhouse bottled beers, Dungarvan Brewery, Galway Hooker, Metalman Brewery and 8 degrees Breweries. All Irish owned unlike Diageo, also their beers have flavours again unlike Diageo .



dereko. no offence but how helpful is that really? I didnt start this thread to destroy Irish jobs,Diageo employ a lot of people here ..Buying Irish can also mean buying a product that gives employment to a lot of Irish people.


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Sep 2011)

thedaras said:


> dereko. no offence but how helpful is that really? I didnt start this thread to destroy Irish jobs,Diageo employ a lot of people here ..Buying Irish can also mean buying a product that gives employment to a lot of Irish people.


 
I didn't realise you were setting the rules for this thread. 

I agree Diageo employ a lot of people here but profits go outside the State, smaller Irish owned and managed companies mean the profits stay in the country. I don't like their drinks, I do like most of the drinks made by the breweries I listed which I thought was the point of the thread.


----------



## thedaras (12 Sep 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> I didn't realise you were setting the rules for this thread.
> 
> I agree Diageo employ a lot of people here but profits go outside the State, smaller Irish owned and managed companies mean the profits stay in the country. I don't like their drinks, I do like most of the drinks made by the breweries I listed which I thought was the point of the thread.




My point is that if you have an issue with diageo then post on letting off steam.
If it helps ill change the title...


----------



## T McGibney (12 Sep 2011)

Diageo's predecessor Guinness has a shameful history of eliminating small Irish breweries by buying them up and shutting them down, thus ensuring they had little or no domestic competition in most areas of the country. Many indigenous Irish beer brands were lost forever in this way.


----------



## eldiablo (15 Sep 2011)

For me it has to be Bachelors Beans, they're the best - definitely agree with Glenisk as well, yum!


----------

